# -



## FriendlyCheese (Feb 3, 2015)

-


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

Pretty lame attempt at trolling. If I were you I'd stick to asking people whether they prefer East Cape or Hell's Bay.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

This should be good [smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I recently picked up the sport of saltwater fly fishing and I absolutely it.  I've just noticed a lot of other people involved in the sport are very arrogant.  Anyone else feel the same way or is it just me?


*It's just you..* 

Are you talking at the ramp or when some d-bag cuts 100yds in front of them on a flat that they've been poling for the last 1/2 hour?


Seriously, most of the fly fishing guys I've met and fish with are pretty cool...


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> Pretty lame attempt at trolling.  If I were you I'd stick to asking people whether they prefer East Cape or Hell's Bay.


x2


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

it's just the c&r ones


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

> I recently picked up the sport of saltwater fly fishing and I absolutely it.  I've just noticed a lot of other people involved in the sport are very arrogant.  Anyone else feel the same way or is it just me?


Like Reggie Jackson said, "it ain't braggin' if you can back it up."


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

To put it simply,  we could be humble little fisherman and bait our hooks with live shrimp, gulp or the latest contraption at the boat show.  We could drive around with our side scan sonar  looking for fish to  cast our spin gear and with a bobber stop set to the right depth waiting for the cork to go under. 

OR we could become the legends of our own time, we could strike fear into the hearts of the mediocre.  With our rods like a whip we could fight black Satan himself until he leaps into the air,  wheezing fire gasps and peeling off backing as he makes a final run.  We can by God let our demons loose and wail on any fish with feathers tied to a  DAMN hook


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Lolololol.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Cause we are better than everyone else .. ;D


----------



## Charles_P._Hall (Jan 2, 2015)

CWright,

You're the F&*#ing MAN


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> To put it simply,  we could be humble little fisherman and bait our hooks with live shrimp, gulp or the latest contraption at the boat show.  We could drive around with our side scan sonar  looking for fish to  cast our spin gear and with a bobber stop set to the right depth waiting for the cork to go under.
> 
> OR we could become the legends of our own time, we could strike fear into the hearts of the mediocre.  With our rods like a whip we could fight black Satan himself until he leaps into the air,  wheezing fire gasps and peeling off backing as he makes a final run.  We can by God let our demons loose and wail on any fish with feathers tied to a  DAMN hook



This could quite possibly be the best post ever posted on this forum.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

> To put it simply,  we could be humble little fisherman and bait our hooks with live shrimp, gulp or the latest contraption at the boat show.  We could drive around with our side scan sonar  looking for fish to  cast our spin gear and with a bobber stop set to the right depth waiting for the cork to go under.
> 
> OR we could become the legends of our own time, we could strike fear into the hearts of the mediocre.  With our rods like a whip we could fight black Satan himself until he leaps into the air,  wheezing fire gasps and peeling off backing as he makes a final run.  We can by God let our demons loose and wail on any fish with feathers tied to a  DAMN hook


This is good stuff


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> I recently picked up the sport of saltwater fly fishing and I absolutely it.  I've just noticed a lot of other people involved in the sport are very arrogant.  Anyone else feel the same way or is it just me?


Way to make an entrance here. Good job.

Let me ask you this, have you ever sight cast to a fish using a fly, set the hook and landed it? I've converted many bait fisherman once they did this. The accusations of arrogance quietly went away.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Tried it all. I still prefer the old low tech way, slopping through the mud during sunrise cast netting bait for the day. Still use mono, wear an old t-shirt and shorts and a hat I would wear nowhere else. One day I might try sight fishing with a hand line. And, if you stop me at the dock and ask if my boat will run in 4 inches I will take the time and say " oh ya". Or how many I caught today it will always be "killed em". There are still plenty of cool people out there and aholes too. Does not matter where you go or what sport it is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

> To put it simply
> 
> OR we could become the legends of our own time, we could strike fear into the hearts of the mediocre.  With our rods like a whip we could fight black Satan himself until he leaps into the air,  wheezing fire gasps and peeling off backing as he makes a final run.  We can by God let our demons loose and wail on any fish with feathers tied to a  DAMN hook


And yet here we have another from all the hours & years of frustration rant of not being able to match the hatch 100% of the time ! It's not all snobbery, but putting that much effort onto another form of fishing is totally brain freeze exhausting to many........LOL !


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I....can't...help myself...must....respond.  Dude may indeed be trolling but here's my two cents.

This will fire up a few folks, but there is some truth to this as in all stereotypes.  20 years ago when I started fly fishing out west I ran into my share of fly fishin' a-holes.  The fact that I started out using a cheap fly rod as a cane pole with live bait (hoppers n worms) was total blasphemy to most fly fishermen at the time.  Over time I slowly switched to flies full time.   I think the demographics have changed a lot in the last couple of decades as younger more open minded folks got into it.  Gone are the days of fly fishing as an "elitist's" only past time.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Cheezits, you said....

"I recently picked up the sport of saltwater fly fishing and *I absolutely it*"

Cheezits, what was the word that you missed here?

Tell us, what was your experience where/when you discovered, experienced & decided that fly fishermen were snobs?  That will give us a better insight into how and why you felt the way you did and so someone can respond more precisely instead of a random shotgun blast across your bow. 

Btw, CW, that was choice!  You are on the edge of having squirrels juggling knives inside your head.   ;D


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Can 2 fly fisherman fish on a 16 foot skiff at the same time?


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

no...

think picasso vs. house painters


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

So it's all about the guy with the fly rod...

:


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> Pretty lame attempt at trolling.  If I were you I'd stick to asking people whether they prefer East Cape or Hell's Bay.


If your post count was a little higher, I'd give you a "touché" 

Besides, the ones I met that tip with shrimp seemed pretty nice. ;D


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

This reminds me of the Freediving vs. Bubble-Blowing quarrel. One is easier, one is more challenging, but both do the job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2015)

First of all, in the light of full disclosure, I am a fly fishing guide and I respect all legal forms of fishing. With all the pressures on our fisheries, we can't allow ourselves to be drawn into these debates. We [spin, bait, troll, fly] fishers should maintain a certain solidarity when it comes to the sport of fishing.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Flyfishermen are better. It's in the Bible.



> In our family, there was no clear line between religion and fly fishing. We lived at the junction of great trout rivers in western Montana, and our father was a Presbyterian minister and a fly fisherman who tied his own flies and taught others. He told us about Christ's disciples being fishermen, and we were left to assume, as my brother and I did, that all first-class fishermen on the Sea of Galilee were fly fishermen and that John, the favorite, was a dry-fly fisherman


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I was just giving ya'll a hard time. My dad was a fly fisherman and good at it. I remember him with his vice clamped to the kitchen table on many nights after dinner. He did a mean may fly (we lived in Oregon). He was a fly tying machine.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

devrep, yes it's very easy for 2 people to fly fish out of a 16ft skiff. You just have to know what the other person is doing. Yes and I figured you're just given these guys a hard time.

I've yet to meet a fly fishermen who'll tip a fly with bait. If so, they're either new or desperate. That's like having a bow hunter putting his tree stand over a feeder.

Matau, that's actually funny! ;D

Park, it's Ok! I've done it all over too many years and enjoy stepping into these waters. It's like fishing for a mudfish. Yes they're ugly. You can't eat em and you certainly don't want to show your buddies. But they put up a hellava good fight and end up getting thrown up on the bank because you know they're good for nothin! And somehow, you'll do it again if given the chance because it's a hoot!!! 

Finn, that comment is funny! ;D


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Flyfishermen are better. It's in the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> > In our family, there was no clear line between religion and fly fishing. We lived at the junction of great trout rivers in western Montana, and our father was a Presbyterian minister and a fly fisherman who tied his own flies and taught others. He told us about Christ's disciples being fishermen, and we were left to assume, as my brother and I did, that all first-class fishermen on the Sea of Galilee were fly fishermen and that John, the favorite, was a dry-fly fisherman


Amen.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Not so sure about fly fishing off shore the way I have seen it on tv. They tease them in with some other form and the start throwing the fly. Not my idea of fly fishing.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

They are not snobs....Just embarrassed because of what they paid for the reel .........

and here are some shallow water bill fish for the fly fisherman who gets seasick in big water .......just having fun! 




https://vimeo.com/111373981


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

2 fishing out off a 16. One needs to be right handed and the other left handed for it to work


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Why are most fly fisherman snobby?

We aren't snobby.
We're just very, very controlled, and insensitive to pain.
Years of removing errant hooks from various portions of our anatomy
have left us with the inability to feel anything for the less privileged.

And ya'll probably thought barbless hooks was so the fish could be released easier. ;D


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> I recently picked up the sport of saltwater fly fishing and I absolutely it.  I've just noticed a lot of other people involved in the sport are very arrogant.  Anyone else feel the same way or is it just me?


Considering the above was your third post on this forum I'm going with "Its just you."


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> Why are most fly fisherman snobby?
> 
> And ya'll probably thought barbless hooks was so the fish could be released easier.  ;D


Nice [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow Mikey, 701 posts, guess that makes you almost one of the "founding members'. Hope you're only messing with one of the newest members to the forum.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> I want a skiff that can handle a 150hp but I am undecided between these two.  Price is not an option.  Which one is the better all around skiff?


Introducing yourself by starting a thread titled "Hells Bay Neptune or East Cape Vantage?" and handling a 150 on a microskiff forum followed by starting this thread. C'mon man! go back under the bridge...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > I want a skiff that can handle a 150hp but I am undecided between these two.  Price is not an option.  Which one is the better all around skiff?
> 
> 
> Introducing yourself by starting a thread titled "Hells Bay Neptune or East Cape Vantage?" and handling a 150 on a microskiff forum followed by starting this thread. C'mon man! go back under the bridge...



[smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

I am a fly fisherman and I am a snob.  But I am not a Flyfishing snob.. I was a snob before I took up Flyfishing.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Stop it guys - you are being so arrogant!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

2 fishing out off a 16. One needs to be right handed and the other left handed for it to work


permitchaser, no that's not true tho it's a posibility.  But one guy can side arm cast and the other can either back cast or overhead cast.

Mike, yer like a bay dog!  Got em held up inna corner!   ;D

I'm sure it's just someone's alter ego.   

Coconutgroves, it's called being snobbish!   ;D

Riverpriate, you're a refined bass schnob!  I want to come up this summer and hob schnob with you on some of those river bass!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't feed the trolls, guys!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> Don't feed the trolls, guys!


I think we overfed him and he croaked. There's been no sign of him since.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Stop it guys - you are being so arrogant! 

Funny, I don't feel arrogant.
Condescending maybe, with a side of wize-adze.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

The boy is a quick learner.......he's just being a SNOB!! [smiley=dont-feed-the-trolls.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll try to get this back on track

I tie flys and not only do I think my flies can catch fish better than anyone's, I think they look the best. Snob here I beleive

I have 6 fly rods and reels. Very snobby

I am pompous and arrogant about my boat I fly fish out of. 

Enough?

Page on


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I could pull a redfish out of a mud puddle in a parking lot.


I'm so Salt Life that sand gnats don't even bite me.


I tie my own flies out of extinct Wooly Mammoth hair and use hooks I whittled out of ancient redwoods.


My skiff is so high end that it has a negative draft and runs 90 in a 6 foot chop.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

I think Net30 just sealed this thread, GOOD JOB!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm pretty new to the forum but not new to fishing, fly and bait. If you are talking to people at local tackle or fly shops, at the boat ramp, or on forums you're typically going to talk to friendly passionate people who are willing to give advice and have a discussion. Just my experience.


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

> 2 fishing out off a 16. One needs to be right handed and the other left handed for it to work
> 
> 
> permitchaser, no that's not true tho it's a posibility.  But one guy can side arm cast and the other can either back cast or overhead cast.
> ...


Say When! I will be at ICAST next month though.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not a snob, just an asshole, but that was the case before I ever picked up a fly rod.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Dayum He Got all Y'all ;D

Threw the bait out-set the hook-and reeled em in 

[smiley=dont-feed-the-trolls.gif]


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Bump


----------

